#     !

## nomade

http://rz3az.narod.ru/rd3af2006/rd3af2006rezult.html
http://rz3az.narod.ru/RD3AF2006a/rd3af2007a.htm

  ... 
        .
       80 .
  3    160 .   .

----------


## nomade

!!!...))))

   ..)))

http://www.73.ru/index.php?view=144equip

----------


## RA4UIR

> http://rz3az.narod.ru/rd3af2006/rd3af2006rezult.html
> http://rz3az.narod.ru/RD3AF2006a/rd3af2007a.htm


  :Crazy:    !  .

----------


## Alex Goncharov

. ( "" -  ,   .       .        ).   ,    .    .      (       QSL- ,     ). , ,     .      DX-.      .  .      QTH  .   -     50   250 .      ,     .

----------

!!...       "-"
(   ,       "" ...
,  ... )

----------


## Serg

D4B, RK4FF, UR0MC, UU7J, UA9CLB, UA9AM, RU1A, 4O3A...     .

----------


## Fireman

" "     ... ! 
   ... :?

----------


## nomade



----------


## nomade

http://www.ua9clb.narod.ru/photoalbum.html

----------


## nomade



----------


## R9LZ

...    ...
 NO8D,     CW  80-.
  ,     +20-...

----------


## R9LZ

> UN1L, by UA9BA


,   .
    115., -    .
      .

----------


## alexis

> http://rz3az.narod.ru/rd3af2006/rd3af2006rezult.html
> http://rz3az.narod.ru/RD3AF2006a/rd3af2007a.htm


          ... :?   ???         .     -     .
...    ,     :Super:       ,       :  ,      ,       .

----------


## nomade

> ...    ,


     ...   ...
      ...)))

----------

> ...


     .
   ,          .
  ,     .
       .

----------

> ,       .


  .     .
,      


> 1      .


     (    ). , .   .  -          .
,   .   .  ()  -       :Crying or Very sad:  .
    -  16 .     3,5-4,5  ( , ,   .).
     ,    . ,               .   -     .   115  -   .  , , .
  OFF.

----------


## nomade



----------


## nomade



----------


## nomade



----------


## nomade

> ,          .




  ...     ...   ? )))

----------


## UN7GM

> UN1L, by UA9BA


 -  .     ?
http://www.cqun.kz/?lang=ru&id_1=3&type=news&nid=132
http://www.cqun.kz/?lang=ru&id_1=38&id_2=124&type=
   ?      :-)

----------


## R9LZ

> ww rtty 840   40


,  ,    /   UP0EPC,     "                 ".  8O

----------


## UN7ZL

, ,          e-mail ,      ,  ,           ,      .,    ,           ,  .

----------


## UN7TER

http://www.k1ttt.net/2006towerwork3.html
http://www.k1ttt.net/2006towerwork4.html
http://www.k3lr.com/
http://www.kc1xx.com/antennas/antennas.htm

----------


## ua9jec

....  ......
()  -  .
 , ,   .
   XL222,    ,
  .....    .

----------


## RX3DU

..

----------


## Serg

,         :Wink:  ,     .     CQWW, WPX          photo :-)

----------


## rw4pl

http://www.qsl.net/dj7ik/bigguns.htm

----------


## UR0MC

> *,  ,     ,          ,      ""    ...    ?!  . 
>  -  "     ..."
> 
>  ? , ,        .*


          -   ,         .

----------


## va2wdq

> -   ...


,   .  -   .   WPX  ,      TB-WIRES.   !            .

     :
http://contestgroupduquebec.com/inde...=1&key=8&hit=1

   -  ... 1-     WPX CW -2006, 2007   SOAB HP (TB-WIRES) )))   2006-       10- .   .

   .     .  -   .     -        ,  -    ""     dBd!

73!

----------


## UR0MC

> WPX  ,      TB-WIRES.   !            .


    -    ,
       ,    .    , ,     - -.
         .   RQ-63   DL2KQ. ,            :-)

----------


## Delovar

> .   RQ-63   DL2KQ. ,


 ,   -     ,    , ,   ,    ,   .

----------


## UN7TER

UX1AA           7003.0 HF0POL/LH    via SP3WVL  AN-010                2333 07 Oct
   ,       ,           , UX1AA    . !!!!!    ,    .    .......
 :Super:

----------


## UA9KW

> .   RQ-63   DL2KQ. ,


  :Smile:

----------


## nomade

.
 UK9AA      8 !
http://blip.tv/file/481399/

----------


## alexis

,        ...  :Sad:

----------


## R9LZ

> -


     ...
    ,     ,     ,    DX-.
     ,   ,   , -     ,         .
      ,      ,   .

----------


## RA6FOO

!

----------


## ES4RZ

http://ru.album.ee/album/288829/50135757

----------


## Serg

> ,        ...


+1     ""     .   ,  .

----------

,  
http://www.gi0aij.com/default.htm

----------


## nomade

> .
>  UK9AA      8 !
> http://blip.tv/file/481399/


           RW2F
http://alex-rx3aex.blip.tv/file/481323/

----------


## nomade

qrz ...))))      ...)))





 , UA9CI    ,  9- .

----------


## AlexJ

"",            12-16?    .,   !    ?   ,           ,     ""!!!  ! !

----------


## nomade

*rk9dk*
    ,      ...

----------


## nomade

...   :Super:

----------


## RW5C

> "",            12-16?    .,   !    ?   ,           ,     ""!!!  ! !


   , RD3BZ. ,  ...  ,  ..   6-  .  ?  ,   .

       .   ..      .

  ,     :Smile:

----------


## alexis

> nomade
> 
>  qrz ...))))      ...)))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  , UA9CI    ,  9- .
> ...


      ""    ?
            ?   -  "" ,      (  ""),        ?                 ...
  " ".     .   ...      ,   ,   . :?

----------


## nomade

...   ...)))
      .
    .
            .
 ,            ,    .
     ... :wink: 

           ,      !  !
      .

----------


## nomade

""    ...)))
    ,       "" .

----------


## RA3ATX

> rk3awl
> 
> 
> 
>    ...


,   15  10 .,       :(

----------


## rw3dva

Alexis  Artur,   !
  . ",   ".  ,   . "  .  :  !".    ,   -   . ,          ,     ,       .....

----------


## rw3dva

> ,   ,  " :  !"


   - .  .



> ,


    . (  ).  ,     .     .  "",  ,    ,    .   , ,   .....  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## nomade

*VElkin*
 :Super:   :Super:   :Super:  
 !  !

----------


## UR3IQO

> !         4-6  .     ?                  .


     -    G   0.6dBi (   ),  4.    6    15dBi (    10),   4-      6  .  21dBi -         100    :Rolling Eyes:   :Super:  

   ,   ,   RQ-23  3 ,    -  2,        2...

----------


## Crossovok

> ,        ...


  ,!     ,   :Smile: ))  :Crazy:    ,    ...  :Laughing:

----------


## ES4RZ

http://foto.qrz.ru/displayimage.php?...at=10215&pos=5

    18 ,     .
  ,   .       .   , ..  .

----------


## nomade

> ,    !


...  !   :Super:   :Very Happy:

----------


## rw3dva

> ,    ,    .    "".    ....


  ......

-  


 : :           .  : -         ,         .       ,        .    .       0,25 λ 7 .  
 : 2011248  
() : H01Q21/00  
 : 4626952/09  
  : 26.12.1988  
 : 15.04.1994  
():    ...  
():  ..;  ..;  ..  
()  :     
 :    ,     ,                   ,     .

----------


## UR3IQO

*Artur*
http://bse.sci-lib.com/article052087.html
 ...    RTFM          -       :Wink:  





> ....


  :Rolling Eyes:   :wink:

----------


## rw3dva

Artur,            .  ,       .         .    ,    -   ,   ! ,   ......

----------

> !!!
> 
> ...    .    ...


      ?...   .

----------


## alexis

> ,   UA3DPX http://znuki.ru/gallery/13img.php?r=64
> http://znuki.ru/gallery.php


   "  ".       .     ...      (        ,       ...)

 ,    - !

----------


## VElkin

> -    ...


     ? 

     !    ,   ,      !  ,     ,  !   ,    !!!

----------


## RA3ATX

> RA3ATX
> 
>    ,   UA3DPX http://znuki.ru/gallery/13img.php?r=64
> http://znuki.ru/gallery.php
> 
> 
>    "  ".       .     ...      (        ,       ...)
> 
>  ,    - !


    !     ?

----------


## RK1AT

.
[img]   [/img]
   , - ,

----------


## rw3dva

,   .     ,    ....

----------


## RW5C

> ,   .     ,    ....


 -7  ,   ...

----------


## RW5C

> -   .     ?


 http://www.vhfdx.ru/component/option...,99/catid,453/

----------


## RW1CW

"  "    ,     ...     " ..."

----------


## UD2F

> ,   RW3AFY  .   . 
> 
>  ,      ? !!!!


      ...

http://www.vhfdx.ru/component/option...,99/catid,139/

----------


## RW5C

> ,   RW3AFY  .   . 
> 
>  ,      ? !!!!


! !      ...     ,    3   40-,     ,    10-, 15-,   20-     !

----------


## L&amp;M

!
          .
        ,      5-    10        .  :Smile:  
    73!

----------


## nomade



----------


## nomade



----------


## nomade

RN6BN

----------


## nomade



----------


## UR3IQO

-  ,     (       )...
http://www.k4ja.com/new40tower.htm

----------


## VA6AM

,    
  ,          

   ....     :Very Happy:

----------



----------


## VA6AM

...    ...   .....  - 

  ...   -   ,      
 ,      :Very Happy:

----------


## nomade

> ,  .     .


       !     ,           ,          .
    ,        -   .        .
     ..)))

----------


## apg

> -  ,     (       )...
> http://www.k4ja.com/new40tower.htm


    "and everything was complete at 2340z, only 20 mintues before the start of the contest."
   .   :Very Happy:

----------


## US7ML

,   5-  6-   20.  ( 20 ) ,            40.    .         ,       . 
             ,   ,    -  .

P.S. !   !     !   :Smile:

----------


## RX3DU

..

----------


## ut7uv

K3RL antennas:
http://www.k3lr.com

73! de ut7uv

----------


## UA3FX

!        :Sad: .
 ,        .      ,     .
     .            .    !

----------


## RW5C

RW3AFY
http://rw3afy.narod.ru/Antennas/antennas.html
http://www.vhfdx.ru/component/option...o,1/catid,453/

    ,   -98  .

----------


## rv6ljk

.       ,   GP  14Mhz       .  GP   -,      LP,     ,   .           CQ  .     GP   ,     .
    ,   .  GP   ,   DX,                  .     : --, ! XE .  ,  TG ,  HH,  YN.    ,   100W+Dipole.    .     . 
,     ,  .

----------


## Yan

> !    . ,


    ,              -    .
         -    BEAM,    ?
P.S.      GAP TITAN  2 . QUADs :        -    ,     ,    ,        ---  !!!

----------


## RX3DU

,  - ""  : http://www.ok1rd.com/

----------


## RX3DU

"  "

----------


## RW4HRE

> "  "


  ,    -    !   :Smile:

----------


## RK6ARD

RK6CG.

 RK6ARD   .

----------


## nomade



----------

QSL.

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

http://www.tiger.latrobe.edu.au/


  ,  :

----------


## nomade

*Genadi Zawidowski*

  !

----------


## ua5aa

...  ,    , -  ,     ,  ,        ....

----------


## ua5aa

...    .   - "..   ".

----------


## YuraSanych

*ut7uv*



> OK! 
>   :



, ,       ,   ?

----------


## ut7uv

:

----------


## YuraSanych

*ut7uv*
!
  ,     ... !
      ?
  , .

----------


## ut7uv

> ut7uv 
> ! 
>   ,     ... ! 
>       ? 
>   , .


 50    80  ,        :Smile:       8,5
73! UT7UV

----------


## ut7uv

to EU6FN
 ,     8O 
     ,         80,    ,   ,      ,  .. " "    ,  ""      8O      " " -       :Super:   ,  ,       :Laughing:          ,             :Super:  
73! UT7UV

----------


## ut7uv

> ...    ,   !


,   ,   ,                    :Crazy:       ,    ,       :Laughing:   :Super:    ""     :Crazy:   :  :        ,                     :Laughing:  
73! UT7UV

----------


## RX3DU

,   http://mayak.zbord.ru/viewtopic.php?t=170

----------


## nomade

..))))  ...)))

----------


## RX3DU

> ..))))  ...)))


     ?          .

----------


## Vassily_UA1AFT

!     ?

----------


## ut7uv

> 


  :Super:  



> !     ?


  :Crazy:  
73! UT7UV

----------


## Alex rw9wt

2 es4rz
,  

http://www.ly4a.com/?p=2499

----------


## rv6ljk

,    ,  ham-  ,      ,        40 .  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ut7uv

, !
 160   ,    .
73! UT7UV

----------


## ra0acm

> -?      ,    ,    ,   ,  ""! :?


  :Very Happy:

----------


## Scrouge

OH8X

http://www.radioarkala.com/

----------


## ES4RZ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Rth8FWBJFY

----------


## UA1ZQO

to ra0acm 
  ! ?   .

----------


## UA1ZQO

to ut7uv
 ,     ,     !      (,)  ,        10-12,   !
"        :Crazy:  "
   ,  !   :Crazy: 
     ,          .    :     ,     ?

----------


## ut7uv

, 8    ,                     :Crazy:

----------


## nomade

> ! ?   .


  :Super:   :Super:   :Super:

----------


## nomade

NO8D http://www.xxtowers.com/customers/NO8D_photos.php



   ..))

----------


## nomade

...))) OH8X

Key criteria for the estate:
  Minimum 10 hectares
  Minimum 3 km to big power lines
  Minimum 1 km to the closest TVI customer
  Maximum 1 km to electricity
  Good ground and road


During late 2001 mid 2003 more than 50 potential places had been checked visually and for spectral purity
  Arkala estate (20 ha/45 acres) was bought in June 2003
  Location is 40km to the east from Oulu in OH8 land

----------


## nomade

...)))
        137..)))

----------


## ua3aif

US4IPQ 
   W6KPC  (  80-)
            66.
 -    . 
  ua3aif

----------


## K6VHF

:Crazy:  !!!

----------


## ua3aif

To US4IPQ 
 .  :!:   :Laughing:   :!: 

 ua3aif

----------


## PICachu

...

----------


## Vassily_UA1AFT

> ,  .    
>   ua3aif


    ,      .
         .    ,   .
           .

----------


## Vassily_UA1AFT

> Vassily_UA1AFT
> 
>            .
> 
> 
>  - 7  .


,   .

----------


## UN7ZL

,     3   160  100  ,   5   80,      .  OH8SR and OH6RM

----------


## UN7ZL

! ,   .   ,  .  :Very Happy:  
  ,        ""
  !!!  :Crazy:

----------


## RV9CX

> 


,  ..

----------


## rv6ljk

,   , ,  .... 8O        ??? :?

----------


## skosh

,   .    ,    :    600   8O

----------


## alexis

> nomade
> 
>     ..)))


 -       .
        ...

----------


## nomade

...

----------


## K6VHF

!
      .

----------


## Timwww

, ! ....  .
 ,    ,   :   ?    ? 
  ,       .

, ,  , RV6LO.    !    5   80,   3   .     .
73 
RV6LFE

----------

OH8X antenna - !
,  ,   ()      .   : "        ".  .    ,     ,    - "".       ,      : "  , "",    ,        ,   , . ,  ,   .

     .

----------


## alexis

...   .    . .        . :?

----------


## nomade

*ted59*
   .
 .   .
      ...))))

----------


## UN7ZL

,   ,       ?

----------


## ut7uv

> ,  -


 ,      :Sad:

----------

-!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## nomade

> ,   ,       ?


 .  :Smile:

----------


## R0AU

> ?


  :Smile:    ""  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ut7uv

> ""


   ,           :Sad:  



> .


     ,    ,  ,    :  :  



> 2,  .


   ,    ,        .      ,   ,       ,            :Crazy:      75 http://ut7uv.ham.net.ua/?set=gallery...&pg=1&pict=199
   50-             ,     100     8O 
[/code]

----------


## ut7uv

, !
 :Smile:      ,     3 ,     ,     90  .    -      (  300),       .

----------


## alexis

> , 180,     .
>     2 ,           . (    2 TV  2 FM )
>     2,  .
>           .


...    .   ...  
,         40 .          .      FM   300 .   :Super:

----------


## Oleg UR6EJ

alexis



> .   ...


   ,      99.
    70   ,  ,    (  @mail.ru).

----------


## nomade

...

http://torrents.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1661541

----------


## ut7uv

> ? 
> -   ?


   80   7/8 ,     3,5  0,6,    160    ,  8D-FD,    1,8  0,7 .

----------


## ut7uv

> ...)))


,        ,          :Sad:       ,    .

----------


## Llll

,

----------


## ut7hs

> 8O    !      ,      .        QTH


 10 ,  .   !  :Laughing:

----------


## Crossovok

* .    ,   520*

----------


## Yan



----------


## Alex Goncharov

> .   ,   520


  ""?   .      520 ? (  )

...  ,   ,   .

----------


## Oleg Panteleyev

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHYwvRu_Wqs 
,    .  (  80)

----------


## UA9WRP

?
   ?

----------


## alexis

> .


 "Superrock KYOI".  ...

----------


## UN7ZL

,     !

----------


## RU3HD

,   .   2004.  RU3HD.
  : * ,   ٨   *.
  : * ,    *
  : 20, 15  10 .       : 21, 23,5  26 .       .

----------


## RN6LKU

> !   ! hi-hi


     .
    ,    . ,          ,   "".
         ,  ,    ... .
 2  - RA6LC  RA6LY.    ,  .   - 20-00...20-30  3720 .    PA.    " -   "

----------


## RN6LKU

,   ,     .    .    - . RA6LY     ,  . RA6LC -  . ,           .
 ,    .     .

----------


## RN6LKU

SK.
    .   RA6LO,    DX-. 
!

----------


## ew1mm Gary

RX3VA  :
http://forum.qrz.ru/showthread.php?p=305443#post305443
* G5RV   ( )    .*

   .
  ,    G5RV (   )       * .**

    G5RV -   +     .*
  ,   ,      .

   G5RV,     ,     , * G5RV*    .
  ,                .

  "  "   G5RV , ..              ,       ,     ,   .

* Levy*,   ,    ,      **  ,  ,           .

       .  
* ,          * , ..      ,     ,  ,       ,       .

 Levy,     ,      , ..      ""       90-.
     .  :wink: 

     ,    Levy     .
   , , ,       .

      .
*Extended Dipole.* 
*52,25* ,        .
  80-     3 !
      ,     .

    ,  .
  Long Wire  *170,7*  *160* *0,8 *     , 
  10- (28 )     *10* !!!
 ,      160  - 54 ,   10- - 14 .
     - DX- !

  20  Long Wir,  170,7    6,5 ,    17,5 .

*V-beam.* 
        ,   . 
        . 
    -      -       -. 

*   V-beam.* 
V-beam . 
   100,28 . 
 : 
80   - 80 . 
40   - 60  
20   - 45 . 
 -   +   .
* - 3   80-,  7,5   20-!* 
 (  ) -     -  4:1  ,    - 50 . 

*V-beam    - 20, 15, 10 .* 
   106,8 . 
   - 40 . 
 -   +   . 
 (  ) -     -  4:1  ,    - 50 . 

* V-beam - "BIG GUN"  28 .* 
   100,28 . 
  - 32 . 
   - 50   - 4:1. 
* -11,5* ! 

    ,         .
    ,      80-    ,  -       .

     , ..             ,        .
       ,        .
       .

     .
               -       ,   -,     .

*P.S.*
*   - V-beam.* 
   (50 ), 
   ,    V-beam. 
73!
EW1MM.

----------


## RN6LKU

"-".     . *RX3VA*    .       . 
   (> \2      > \4  ""  )    ,    \    . \ \  ,         (   ).     \. .     ( *ew1mm Gary*).

     !    !! ٨          ...

----------


## Fireman

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2LOWn8ohJE
>    OH8X
> 3   160


!

----------


## Oleg Panteleyev

-        20     .

----------


## R3MM

_  "-1"_ 
   ,  .

----------


## nomade



----------


## Crossovok

> Crossovok
> 
>  .   ,   520  
> 
> 
>   ""?   .      520 ? (  )
> 
> ...  ,   ,   .


       - ,  ,    .

 PS      .

----------


## nomade

http://vertikal.biz/userfiles/file/nomade/K9LTN.pdf
Construction of the Largest
SteppIR Yagi Stack in the
World at K9LTN

----------

